# The Instant Power Move - GolfOnline



## rdlviper

The Instant Power Move

A.J. Boner's "Magic Move" is the biggest secret you've never been told, and it may turn you into the power player you've always wanted to be...

What the Magic Move is

Developed by teaching pro A.J. Bonar, it lets you do what instinctively feels right—swing with your hands instead of your body (the method that predominates in modern teaching). The Magic Move rotates the clubface through impact—instead of trying to keep it square—and it can boost your clubhead speed by up to 14 mph and your drives by 30 yards. Every Tour pro in the world uses the move, whether they realize it or not.

What it can do for your game

It can transform you from a hit-and-hope player into a ball-striking machine, say Bonar and our testers who adopted the method. The move works with every fullswing club in your bag, from driver to lob wedge. And it's simpler to repeat than swinging with the big muscles—you're not paralyzed by swing thoughts ("turn shoulders, head straight, clear hips").

Why it's controversial

Bonar makes a bold claim: Teachers have been coaching the wrong swing for decades, and he alone holds the key to lower scores. While our Top 100 Teachers like much in his method, some call the key move tough to time and only suggest it for better players. But Bonar insists it works for all skill levels.

Read the rest of the article here:
GOLFONLINE - The Instant Power Move

Then return to Golf Forum to discuss in detail!


----------



## blue3715

What the pros do, is hold they hands cocked until the last moment and then rapidly rotate their hands, giving them even more power and speed. There's nothing "magic" to it.


----------



## swingstripe

I don't know if this works much or not. But here is a link to the article at Golf.com

GOLFONLINE - Instant Power Move

They way I look at it, if you read it and it works, go for it.


----------



## Police

Yes whatever works for you is best for you you could have a swing like Jim Furyk and be off plus 5


----------



## ghost

cortsongolf said:


> Great pros don't rotate their hands or forearms. They rotate their bodies. You swing down with the back of your left hand at the ball. Your right knee has to beat your hands to the ball. You catch your weight on your left side as you let the club fly up and over your shoulder. This ain't rocket science.
> Hogan's Secret Try it. It works. I teach it. It's all in the book.



Instead of a link, how about divulging the technique for us?


----------

